# Optical Forums > Canadian Discussion Forum >  FYI Doctors, Canada

## haliopt

Hello, Optiboarders

Does anyone know about the upside /downside of selling your office to them?
How they pay (professional appraisal or multiples?), average transition period or any information would be useful to an Optometrist or Optician considering selling to FYI Doctors?

----------


## Chris Ryser

Check out all the comments on FYI businesses, by their workers:

https://www.glassdoor.ca/Reviews/FYi...ws-E748607.htm

----------


## Lab Insight

> Hello, Optiboarders
> 
> Does anyone know about the upside /downside of selling your office to them?
> How they pay (professional appraisal or multiples?), average transition period or any information would be useful to an Optometrist or Optician considering selling to FYI Doctors?


You would receive a better deal selling privately to another OD.  Typically, they will appraise and develop a valuation then pay you out in both cash and shares.  

The the transformation begins...you must sell their product line and meet their stretch targets.  If you fall short, you will lose shares, so the onus is on the past owner to really perform.

Standard 5 year employee contract for the owner and non-compete etc.

All of their self branded lenses are manufactured in their lab in Richmond BC and turn time is not stellar compared to other labs.  I have heard from many people there are major growing pains, but that's to be expected when a company grows that quickly.

----------


## haliopt

Thank you, great information so far!

----------

